# Corn Snake Breeding?



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, I am thinking about breeding corns and don't really know where to start.

I have chosen a morph that i'm going to breed with my Snow ... its an Amel Motley het Snopal. So once they are both old enough how do i go about breeding them? Nedd help with incubation and i will make a rub rack for the hatchlings but not sure on sizes and how to heat and set them up. Am a complete noob to this so any help is welcome.

Also can someone explain how the genetics stuff works, how will i know what morphs to expect from them? I really have no idea how it all works =[

Thanks


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Snow X Amel Motley het Anery Lavendar

1/2 Amel het Anery Motley 50% PH Lavendar
1/2 Snow het Motley 50% PH Lavendar


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Kenorsanc said:


> Snow X Amel Motley het Anery Lavendar
> 
> 1/2 Amel het Anery Motley 50% PH Lavendar
> 1/2 Snow het Motley 50% PH Lavendar


Are they the only morphs possible from the two snakes?
And sorry to be a pain but what does the "50% Ph" mean?

thanks


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes they are unless the snow has any hets your not aware of.

The 50% Ph means that the snake has a 50% chance of being het for lavendar (PH- possible het)


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

oh I get it =] lol
I'm looking to sell the hatchlings and in time get more and do the same. How much would they sell for?

Also I did ask on another thread but could you tell me what My current snake is(morph) I know he's a Snow but i don't really know anything else.

: victory:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not sure if this is any use to you but I found The Learning Center - Breeding Cornsnakes


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Mattinho said:


> oh I get it =] lol
> I'm looking to sell the hatchlings and in time get more and do the same. How much would they sell for?
> 
> Also I did ask on another thread but could you tell me what My current snake is(morph) I know he's a Snow but i don't really know anything else.
> ...


Snow IS the morph. It's made up of amel and anery.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Not sure if this is any use to you but I found The Learning Center - Breeding Cornsnakes



Thanks that has really helped :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

no probs, its something I printed out the other day myself


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the 1/2 Amel het Anery Motley 50% PH Lavendar and 1/2 Snow het Motley 50% PH Lavendar go for?


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Well a 50% possible het dont really add anything to the price, just helps them sell a little quicker. And unless the hets are amazing they dont add much either.

Amel het Anery Motley £30
Snow het Motley £35


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mattinho said:


> Does anyone know how much the 1/2 Amel het Anery Motley 50% PH Lavendar and 1/2 Snow het Motley 50% PH Lavendar go for?


Possibly enough to pay for having bought their first four feeds worth of food plus the parents' food for that year


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Kenorsanc said:


> Well a 50% possible het dont really add anything to the price, just helps them sell a little quicker. And unless the hets are amazing they dont add much either.
> 
> Amel het Anery Motley £30
> Snow het Motley £35


What morphs would you recomend to breed with a snow to get hatchlings worth a bit more?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You really can't get anything worth any more money using a standard snow as one half of the pairing.

Want things that CAN make more money, you need to buy animals with carefully chosen hets/homozygous traits. For example, if you wanted a pair that look different but can make very nice and saleable babies, something like:

Amel Stripe het Caramel X Caramel Motley-het-Stripe and Amel

You'd get all motley or stripe babies, you've got a 50% chance of any given baby being Amel or Caramel and a reasonable chance of getting Butter Stripes, which are very saleable.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> You really can't get anything worth any more money using a standard snow as one half of the pairing.
> 
> Want things that CAN make more money, you need to buy animals with carefully chosen hets/homozygous traits. For example, if you wanted a pair that look different but can make very nice and saleable babies, something like:
> 
> ...


Hmmm might just have to buy a couple of new corns instead of the one lol
Am defo getting a Amel Motley het Snopal but have got to find something to breed with that =]

any recomendations?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're getting an Amel Mot het Lavender and Anery, I would suggest a Lavender het Opal Motley to go with it. That gives you the following:

Normals guaranteed het Motley, Amel, Lavender possible het Anery
Amels guaranteed het Motley, Lavender possible het Anery
Lavenders guaranteed het Motley, Amel possible het Anery
Motleys guaranteed het Amel, Lavender possible het Anery
Amel Motleys guaranteed het Lavender possible het Anery
Lavender Motleys guaranteed het Amel possible het Anery
Opals guaranteed het Motley possible het Anery
Opal Motleys possible het Anery


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> If you're getting an Amel Mot het Lavender and Anery, I would suggest a Lavender het Opal Motley to go with it. That gives you the following:
> 
> Normals guaranteed het Motley, Amel, Lavender possible het Anery
> Amels guaranteed het Motley, Lavender possible het Anery
> ...


Wow thats got quite a few possibilities to it. I can get an opal corn from my local reptile shop for £160

how much would the hatchlings fetch? Am also interested in the butter stripe ones, how much are they?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depending on where you go, you could be looking at £15 to £150 for the offspring as listed above (and the more homozygous genes, the more expensive it gets) - remember that you won't get "shop prices" most of the time when you're trying to sell privately, and that Opal corn in the local shop does NOT guarantee you can get Opal Motleys from your Amel Motley - nor can you be guaranteed you'd get anything like £160 trying to sell on opal babies  I'd personally be looking to pay around £80-£90 for a baby Opal.

As far as butter stripes go... not sure what they're selling for this year.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Depending on where you go, you could be looking at £15 to £150 for the offspring as listed above (and the more homozygous genes, the more expensive it gets) - remember that you won't get "shop prices" most of the time when you're trying to sell privately, and that Opal corn in the local shop does NOT guarantee you can get Opal Motleys from your Amel Motley - nor can you be guaranteed you'd get anything like £160 trying to sell on opal babies  I'd personally be looking to pay around £80-£90 for a baby Opal.
> 
> As far as butter stripes go... not sure what they're selling for this year.



Thanks for that ... doubt i'll be getting that opal then lol.
I am looking to sell them privately anyway =]
I also understand that the morphs are not guaranteed i would like to have a few high end snakes not too fussed how much i make but obviously the more the better lol. So if they are the posibilities then I may go with that =]

What do you mean by homozygous genes? Still trying to make sense of all that =P

Thanks


----------



## CrazyWolf84 (Apr 30, 2009)

*worth*

i rekon £ 35 - £ 45 tho not entirly sure


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

The Corn Calculator - Corn genetics prediction online

That is fantastic for playing out the possibilities.

If you click on the % button it show s it in % chance.

Also as for prices I have been looking at the corn scheme price list as a rough guide


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

butter stripes have dropped to a reasonable price now.. it wasnt that long ago when they were £500 each.. the price will settle now i suspect for a while,ours this year will be £150 each, which is probably going to be the lower end of things in the uk.. you may find cheaper, we have priced up already so others may go lower i order to sell?.. wont know until people start putting up sales lists.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

One thing I cant work out is how to get bloodreds into the calculator.

For example what would be the possible outcomes from these pairings:

Bloodred Stripe X Butter Stripe

Bloodred X Amel Stripe with het Bloodred


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bloodred is "Diffuse". The *pattern* gene is starting to be known by a different name than the selectively bred animals that show that pattern AND intense rich bloodred colouring.

So Bloodred Stripe to Butter Stripe = 100% Stripe het for Amel, Caramel and Diffuse

Bloodred to Amel Stripe het Blood = 50% chance of Normal het Amel, Diffuse, Stripe and 50% chance of Bloodred het Amel Stripe


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

OK cool thanks Ssthisto 

I am seriously thinking abuot getting 2 09 corns (male and female) to finish my collection.

At the moment I have a Snow male and a female Amel het caramel stripe (i think possible het lavender also, can u remember Nigel? )so I have been spending some time thinking what I could get and what the outcomes would be. 

I like the idea of getting a butter stripe male to go with the female amel above, as I believe that will give:

25.0% Amel het Stripe, Caramel
25.0% Amel, Stripe het Caramel
25.0% Butter ( Amel, Caramel ) het Stripe
25.0% Butter, Stripe ( Amel, Caramel, Stripe )

Which sounds fantastic 

But past that I am really not sure


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, if you're getting a butter stripe male, you've already got a snow male.... I'd get something that is not homozygous Amel (but is preferably het for it) and something that is het for Motley or Stripe. 

My personal choice would be something like anery het Amel Motley


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be quite cool to pair with the Snow, You would get Anery and snows from that aye?

Why would you look for the het motley part by the way?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Het motley would test your snow out to find out if he carries that most common pattern gene as a hidden het; it'd also make Motley-het-stripes if you breed to the Butter Stripe (because motley is dominant to stripe, they're different flavours of the same gene)


----------

